# Good combo?



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im thinking about buying a penn 550ssg/ 7ft ugly stik combo and I was wondering if it can handle King fish and the occasional redfish?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Get a battle. The ssg's are not good reels at all. They are one of the biggest reasons I quit buying penns until the battle came out.

If your going to get the ugly stik inshore series rod check that your reel seat will fit your reel. Its narrow and hardly accepts any reel. Other than that those are pretty awesome rods for the money.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

you have a great setup in mind. i have the 550ssg and 7' ugly stick with fuji guides. also fit 275 yards of 50lb braided and casts very smooth and far. will pull in kings, spanish, bull reds, ect. dont be worried.
never had a problem. i actually traded my 950ssm for this setup and it's the best thing i ever did. its nice having a semi-light tackle rod that can land biggins.

keep it clean, oiled, and greased, and you're good to go. PROMISE !


----------

